# Is 'house brick' ok to put in tank?



## Renthorin (Mar 17, 2009)

I need to come up with something flat and strong to build some rock piles in my tank for more hiding spots.

I have some left over bricks (red) that I don't need and they would be perfect.

They are about 30 years old but very solid.

Are they safe to use? Do they break down if in water for a long time? Do they leach chems?

thanks,

Will


----------



## Briguy (Aug 10, 2009)

Bricks by them selves are alright. Used bricks with mortar still attached may cause chemistry issues because it could contain lime that will leach into the water. I have patio bricks in my tanks.


----------



## Renthorin (Mar 17, 2009)

cool. These have no mortar. They were from a patio in the back yard that I dug up years ago to plant grass.

Just looking for something more solid and less round than rocks for the foundation of my caves.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

why not slate from a creek...looks much better than a brick


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Why not PVC? I have PVC pipe lengths and terra cotta saucers covered with slate inside all my rock piles. Adds height, no weight and stable platform.

I drilled holes in the edges of my twin pipes under each pile and tie-wrapped them together so they cannot move.


----------



## Briguy (Aug 10, 2009)

I have patio bricks as the base, slate on top to form caves and driftwood leaning on the caves to make larger hiding spots and it hides the bricks from view.


----------



## Renthorin (Mar 17, 2009)

never thought of PVC but I would want to hide it so it couldn't be seen.

Slate won't work as what I am looking for is the vertical support and that would fall over.

I use slate for my horizontal support. Want to use bricks on the sides to offer the flattest strongest support.

Briguy...do you have any pictures of your caves with the bricks?


----------



## Briguy (Aug 10, 2009)

Maybe.....I'd have to look :fish:


----------



## jcarson (Jun 22, 2018)

Interested to see how this worked out.


----------

